# Ball hitch for my garden tractor



## Skier76 (May 14, 2010)

I've got an older (1986 I beleive) Snapper LT16 garden tractor. It's got a twin cyl 16 hp Briggs, high/low axle; it's quite a tank. 

It's set up to tow your standard garden tractor trailer that hooks up with a hitch pin. I'd like to find a 1 7/8 ball to I can move my 4x8 trailer out from the back part of the yard. Does anyone know if someone makes a ball that has a really narrow shank to fit in the hole that the hitch pin now occupies?


----------



## twitch (May 14, 2010)

I bought something like this for my ATV, and it works well.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=atv+hitch&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=9203520291353680106&ei=WGHtS52kEcSBlAeGp723CA&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=image&resnum=4&ved=0CDwQ8gIwAw#


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I've got an older (1986 I beleive) Snapper LT16 garden tractor. It's got a twin cyl 16 hp Briggs, high/low axle; it's quite a tank.
> 
> It's set up to tow your standard garden tractor trailer that hooks up with a hitch pin. I'd like to find a 1 7/8 ball to I can move my 4x8 trailer out from the back part of the yard. Does anyone know if someone makes a ball that has a really narrow shank to fit in the hole that the hitch pin now occupies?



Skier would this work, http://www.butchhitch.com/products.html

Zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2010)

I cut the shank off a ball hitch and welded the ball to my removable bagger attachment to haul my splitter around the yard.  Worked well.


----------



## Skier76 (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to make my own, and if I had the tools I would. Thanks for the links guys! 

I'm looking for a ball that has a very very narrow shank; the same diameter as a hitch pin. 

This isn't my setup, but looking for a ball that would fit something like this: http://goodvibrationsgrip.com/images/king-pin/king-pin-lg.jpg


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I'd love to make my own, and if I had the tools I would. Thanks for the links guys!
> 
> I'm looking for a ball that has a very very narrow shank; the same diameter as a hitch pin.
> 
> This isn't my setup, but looking for a ball that would fit something like this: http://goodvibrationsgrip.com/images/king-pin/king-pin-lg.jpg



Skier how about these, the chart with the diameter is on the bottom.

http://www.acmehitch.com/trailerballs.htm


Zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 14, 2010)

Can you detach the ball receiver and throw on a pin receiver?


----------



## LLigetfa (May 14, 2010)

Usually the hitch plate for a clevis hitch is too weak for a ball.  That and they are generally too low.  I looked at the average height of ball hitches and the height at which my splitter would sit level and had my neighbor weld me up a ball hitch that still left the clevis hitch free for other implements.


----------



## Skier76 (May 14, 2010)

zap, there may be something there! 

I'll try and get a pic of the mount this weekend. I just want to use it to pull my empty 4x8 trailer in and out of the yard. I used to do that with my quad, but that's no longer stored in CT. Pulling that trailer myself is a friggin you know what.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (May 14, 2010)

You could always just drill out the hitch to 3/4", standard diam. for a 1-7/8" ball shank.


----------



## thinkxingu (May 14, 2010)

I copied LL's idea and had my bro make up a few.  Has worked like a champ.


----------



## yanksforever (May 15, 2010)

He should make them to order. He could probably sell a bunch of them for people who don't have a welder.


----------



## Nixon (May 15, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I've got an older (1986 I beleive) Snapper LT16 garden tractor. It's got a twin cyl 16 hp Briggs, high/low axle; it's quite a tank.
> 
> It's set up to tow your standard garden tractor trailer that hooks up with a hitch pin. I'd like to find a 1 7/8 ball to I can move my 4x8 trailer out from the back part of the yard. Does anyone know if someone makes a ball that has a really narrow shank to fit in the hole that the hitch pin now occupies?


This may be what You are looking for . It's a 1 7/8" ball with a 5/8" shank .
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_31835_31835


----------



## BrotherBart (May 15, 2010)

Finding a ball with a shank that will fit the hole is easy. I have had one for years. The big problem is the down force on that piece of metal with the hole in it. Sucker bends. 

I have wanted a hitch like LL has forever but just don't have the welder or knowhow to use one.


----------



## oldspark (May 15, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Finding a ball with a shank that will fit the hole is easy. I have had one for years. The big problem is the down force on that piece of metal with the hole in it. Sucker bends.
> 
> I have wanted a hitch like LL has forever but just don't have the welder or knowhow to use one.


 Kenny can hook you up!


----------



## blel (May 15, 2010)

I don't have a welder but nuts and bolts are readily available.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 15, 2010)

I saw this on Ebay. I was thinking about buying it for my tractor. Would this work for you?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cub-Cadet-Lawn-...04586910&po;=&ps=63&clkid=8512512082225039165

Looks like you could use any 2" insert to raise or lower the ball height.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 15, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I saw this on Ebay...


A good candidate for tinyurl.

Not a very good design IMHO.  It not only renders the clevis hitch useless but will also easily bend it.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 15, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does put the load pretty far out increasing leverage. I like yours, I just have to figure out how adapt it to my Cub Cadet.


----------



## Tony H (May 17, 2010)

They sell a couple different models at Lowes / Home depot /menards , not as nice as the above hand built models but might work.
Another option is just to get a large piece of angle bracket and bolt it to the rear of the tractor much like the hand made models except let it extend a few inches out from the rear pin tab enough to drill 2 holes one for the ball and an inch out for the rear pin.


----------



## Skier76 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! The one from Northern looks like it'll work. Also, the one from E-Bay as well. 

I'm just going to use this to haul my empty 4x8" trailer in and out of the yard, so hopefully, I won't have an issue with bending or anything like that. 

Here's something I saw on the Lowe's website. Not sure if it would work; I'd have to see it up close: http://www.lowes.com/pd_317694-6085...d;=-1&storeId=10151&ddkey=http:ProductDisplay


----------



## ManiacPD (May 17, 2010)

Don't know if this would work for you but I made a mount that goes on my snowblower bracket for the front with an 1-7/8" ball.  I can move my woodsplitter by hooking it to the front of the tractor and left the pin hitch hole in the back free for other uses.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Jags (May 17, 2010)

Holy crap LL - other than mounting position (the back end of an Allis Chalmers was designed for equipment)- your contraption looks IDENTICAL to mine (I built it about 12 years ago).


----------



## Skier76 (May 27, 2010)

It arrived yesterday! Of course, the mounting hole on my tractor is just a hair too small? How small is too small? The shank is 5/8"....the hold on the tractor is big enough for a 1/2" drill bit to fit with just a little wiggle room.  So I'm only off by a bit. I'm going to get a 5/8" drill bit and see what I can do. The metal is fairly thick and I'm dealing with a hand drill. 

What's interesting is the way this hole is formed. It's not a straight through/drilled out hole. It almost looks like it was stamped. The under side of the plate where the hole is looks slighly tapered....almost like some material was purposely left behind.


----------



## Jags (May 27, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> It almost looks like it was stamped. The under side of the plate where the hole is looks slighly tapered....almost like some material was purposely left behind.



With the lawn tractor types with the stamped frame (think car fender stamping), it is pretty common for ALL holes to be stamp.  The mfg process is much faster than trying to drill the hole.  Get your drill going, but use light pressure.  It will more than likely try to "grab" on you, so hold that drill like you mean it.  Try and keep it as straight with the original hole as possible.


----------



## Skier76 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Jags...will do. I'll try and take some pics before and after drilling 

The best laid plans.... I just wanted a cheap, simple solution. I think I'm now over $30 into this. The darn 5/8 bit was $17. Oh well, still beats me pulling this thing around the yard myself.


----------



## Jags (May 27, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Thanks Jags...will do. I'll try and take some pics before and after drilling
> 
> The best laid plans.... I just wanted a cheap, simple solution. I think I'm now over $30 into this. The darn 5/8 bit was $17. Oh well, still beats me pulling this thing around the yard myself.



Too bad you weren't local to me.  I would have made you one for 39 cents in welding rod.


----------



## bsa0021 (May 28, 2010)

Here's what I did. About $5.


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2010)

Talk about nuts and bolts. I found this plow frame (on the side of the road) and it fit on my cat 0, 3 point hitch.  It does it all for me.  Tows my 3 trailers with 2" balls and my drop pin trailer.  It also pulls a landscape rake.


----------



## 'bert (May 28, 2010)

I have one of these on my quad works well for either type of hitch.

http://www.princessauto.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/8077547.jpg


----------



## yanksforever (May 28, 2010)

Found this in a magazine called Kotula's.

http://www.kotulas.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&parent_category_rn=10109&top_category=10074


----------



## adrpga498 (May 29, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used the drill bit along with a round rat tail file. Worked for me, and I'm far from mechanicly inclined. 2" ball goes from garden tractor to  truck which ever is pullin gthe splitter next.


----------



## iceman (May 31, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I cut the shank off a ball hitch and welded the ball to my removable bagger attachment to haul my splitter around the yard.  Worked well.



could you show us a pic??


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have thrown in a 12 pack for good measure.  :lol: 

I'm going to drill the hole out this week and hopefully get the ball installed.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 1, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, a dozen welding rods!  I'm drooling. ;-P


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO! "beer"; a 12 pack of beer! The universal currency.  :coolsmile:


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 1, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> LMAO! "beer"; a 12 pack of beer! The universal currency.  :coolsmile:


PFFT!  Lose the dog and make it a two-four of Canadian beer.


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 4, 2010)

Kids...nothing is easy! 

So I get the tractor out of the shed yesterday, bring it up to the garage, get out all the tools, pull out the new bit grab my corded drill....the friggin shank on the new bit is too big for the drill chuck. WTF!, So, for ha ha's, I pull out the cordless drill...the chuck is big enough. Battery is totally dead. So I loaded up the trailer with wood while it charged. Once it was done, it took under a minute to drill the hole out. So, this project was weeks in the making between ordering the ball, getting the bit ect...and the actual drilling out takes less than a minute. Irony. 

I'll post some pics this weekend. Thanks for all the suggestions and advice!


----------



## gzecc (Jun 4, 2010)

Skier, I agree, nothing is easy. I'm a contractor, everything takes planing and the right tools.  You going to use oil when you drill that hole?


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 6, 2010)

I did use some oil. It was such a quick job; the actual drilling that is.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Skier76,
Let us know how it works, okay?
Seems like it would be a handy addition.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jun 8, 2010)

Skier,
     Did you just drill out the hole in the metal tab coming off the back of your tractor?  If so, are you going to be weakening it?  Also, will you have to pull the ball off when you want to use a standard pin attachment?  If so, it may have been worth having someone fabricate something similar to LLigetfa's or mine.

S


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 8, 2010)

Will do...I'll probably be testing it out today or tomorrow. 

Yep, I had to drill out the plate coming off the back of the tractor. I'm certainly not an engineer, however, the amount I took off was small...just enough to widen the opening a bit. I'm not too worried about weakening it due to the small amount of material removed...and the weight of the trailer I'm going to be moving around the yard. The ball will be used to move around my 4x8 trailer. I store it in the back part of the yard and the darn thing is just too heavy to move by hand. I used to use my ATV for the job, but I keep that up in VT now. So the tractor will be used to move the trailer to and from the back part of the yard. That's probably the heaviest load it will encounter. 

Yeah, that's one drawback. I'll have to remove the ball to use the hitch pin. But luckily, I don't use the hitch pin trailer all the much, so it shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a pic I had on my BlackBerry. You can see the hitch pin behind the ball...in another open slot.


----------



## Jags (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Skier - just drill a hole to the farthest right of the ball that you can get.  Now you got a hitch pin and a ball hitch.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 8, 2010)

Skier, I would remove the current ball, and attach another piece of flat steel (at least 1/8" thick) to the old ball hitch hole, re-attach the old ball hitch. Make the steel large enough to add the pin hole to the side or rear.  Realize if you make the pin hole to the side the cart your pulling, it might get hung up on the ball hitch during a turn.  I suggest making it to the rear to eliminate that problem.


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 8, 2010)

Some good ideas guys! I need a bigger garage and more tools. I can only imagine would I could fab up if I had the right tools. Such is life...


----------



## ironpony (Jun 8, 2010)

o.k. guys
4 pages on how to put a ball hitch on a tractor
nasa built the shuttle with less discussion
drill out the hole and install the ball already


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 9, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> o.k. guys
> 4 pages on how to put a ball hitch on a tractor
> nasa built the shuttle with less discussion
> drill out the hole and install the ball already



Look @ the pic...it was done last week. 

And just for that remark, I'll post more pics...hopefully I'll get this to 5 pages.  :lol:


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 9, 2010)

I got that one from Lowes yesterday (the Hitchin Post) but I don't like it on my new Ariens (Husqvarna) lawn tractor.
It does allow bending with relatively little down pressure.  I'm going to return it today.
What's needed is something that's apparently only custom, as in the above examples.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 10, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> *nasa built the shuttle with less discussion*


Maybe if NASA had more discussion, they might have lost fewer shuttles.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jun 10, 2010)

I also would like to see more discussion about this--if my neighbor had known about these options, he'd have skipped the creation of his wood and bolts POS and saved his tractor hitch.

S


----------



## ironpony (Jun 11, 2010)

who has canada sent into space lately??
from what I could find every canadian who went into space was on a shuttle
or a russian spacecraft


----------



## Skier76 (Jul 6, 2010)

I pulled the trailer out of the yard...which reminded me that I didn't post pics yet.


----------



## Skier76 (Jul 6, 2010)

And all hooked up. It's not perfectly level, but for moving it around the yard, it works perfectly.


----------

